# Doll chant from "Chinga" episode of the X-Files



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Does anyone have a sound file of the doll's speech from this episode? I believe it was from season 5.

I remember her saying "I want to play," "Don't play with matches," and "Let's play with the hammer."

I'm in the process of corpsing a doll and would like to give her something to say too.

Thanks,
Lizzy


----------

